# Sevenstring.org World Community Grid Team



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

I've been running this client for a very long time, and have just reregistered to start up a team for sevenstring.org. 

To sign up and download the client:

World Community Grid - Home

For the full scoop on what installing this will do, click here:

World Community Grid - Research

In a nutshell, it donates your idle CPU time to helping find a cure for HIV and MD, as well as the development of better vaccines.









One Example said:


> The database of information produced will help researchers design molecules to inhibit or enhance binding of particular macromolecules, hopefully leading to better treatments for muscular dystrophy and other neuromuscular diseases



*How does it work?*

When you use your computer, you rarely use more than 10% of your computers computing power. By using a free Grid computing software, you can take the remaining 90% and donate it to research. The grid computing software only uses idle CPU cycles and when your computer needs more processor cycles, the software automatically turns those resources back over to the program you are using. It starts automatically when you open your computer and runs quietly in the background. *You just download the software, install it and forget it. That's it. *

*Will this effect my computer's performance?*

No. The agent automatically throttles back when your programs call for resources. It only uses IDLE cpu time. It's not bad for your hardware, won't effect running programs and won't slow anyting down. It just runs in the background.

*To join the Sevenstring.org WCG team:*

When you sign up, you'll download the client and install it. Once installed, minimize it and forget about it. Then go to the My Team -> Find a Team, and put Sevenstring.org in the search. Then join, and you'll be added to the member's list. Your CPU time donated will count towards Sevenstring.org's total team time, and all of that CPU time goes towards finding cures and developing vaccines.

Join up! 

*To view the team list and current stats, click here.*


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 19, 2007)

Nice and downloaded.


----------



## settite (May 19, 2007)

I joined the team!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Shikaru (May 19, 2007)

I just signed up, seems like a really great idea.


----------



## Berger (May 19, 2007)

Signed up and joined the team. I'll see how many of my machine I can install this on..I have a couple dual proc machines...is this smp enabled? I didn't take the time to read


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if it supports SMB, doesn't appear to, but I didn't dig around much.

I plan on installing this all over hell at work too.


----------



## Stitch (May 20, 2007)

Is it Intel iMac friendly? I had a quick gander at teh site but I couldnt see anything about cross-platform shenanigans...


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

I am winning so far with the most units completed and most points generated!


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

Not for long.  I have one task running on my laptop next to me that's 82% done and has been running for 50 hours and 51 minutes.


----------



## RgAscendant (May 21, 2007)

Great idea. As soon as this computer's wiped in a week or two, I'll be doing that for sure!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 21, 2007)

Is there any way to cap how much of your CPU's idle processing power it uses? My PC has started doing thing where it doesn't quite freeze, but it stops accepting input for a while. I had to do a hard reset once or twice. Or maybe it just means that it's getting to be reformatting time again.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

I'll have to take a look. I believe you can adjust the throttle, but chances are it's just XP reformat time. 

Anyway, 58 hours 7 minutes on the current task. I'm gonna pass Dan as soon as this fucker finishes!


----------



## settite (May 22, 2007)

You wish! I am about to complete one that will be at ~14 hours. It will be a damn good amount of points!


----------



## settite (May 22, 2007)

Also I am going to start running this on a quad p3 xeon server I have that runs unix  It should shred through these easily!


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2007)

once i'm back online at home, i'll sign up


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2007)

First place!  Friggin' thing took almost 3 full days to complete.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2007)

settite said:


> You wish! I am about to complete one that will be at ~14 hours. It will be a damn good amount of points!



You'll never beat the 3 day masterpiece!  3445 points for one task.


----------



## settite (May 23, 2007)

Will too!


----------



## settite (May 24, 2007)

Chris, which WCG client do you use? BOINC or UD? I was reading on the forums that BOINC was alot better and you will get more points with it. Also have you tried running more than one client at the same time? Back with I used to be on the [email protected] team for the Extreme Overclocking Forums.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2007)

[email protected]'s SMP client was being gay with my new vista install (after I fuxz0red the last one) so on to this I go...I joined up, it's single-proc only.


----------



## settite (May 25, 2007)

The United Devices client is best for single proc not including HT enabled processors. The BOINC client is what is updated most often and optimized for x86 in all forms and fashions. I would reccomend the BOINC client over the UD one any day.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 26, 2007)

I just finished up a 91-hour task! I got over 4500 points in one go! Booyah! Now with that being done, I can finally reformat. Or should I wait until the next time the page updates to make sure it goes through? I'm not entirely sure if your task results get sent as soon as they're done or if it's at designated intervals. I'd hate for 91 hours of processing to go to waste.


----------



## settite (May 27, 2007)

They are sent at a interval


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2007)

More cowbell!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

It only gives me small processes, any way to get big ones?


ahhh maximum output! voila! lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2007)

You guys been slacking off? World Community Grid - Team


----------



## Makelele (Jul 6, 2007)

I just joined.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2007)

I can't find a way to define a manual proxy for the fucking thing else I'd run it like 15 times at work.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> I can't find a way to define a manual proxy for the fucking thing else I'd run it like 15 times at work.


you use the BOINC client? If you go to advanced -> options it'll let you put one in



Makelele said:


> I just joined.



cool, man!


----------



## noodles (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> I can't find a way to define a manual proxy for the fucking thing else I'd run it like 15 times at work.



I'm in the same boat.

I've got a dual AMD Athalon 64 X2 just idling in a rack right now, too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not slacking. I just have an ancient 2-year-old computer with but a single core 4000+ processor in an old-fashioned 939 slot


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 11, 2007)

Forgot about this thread.

Looks like my little computron is doing just fine.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> I've got a dual AMD Athalon 64 X2 just idling in a rack right now, too.


hmm the boing client's proxy settings not working for you guys? Try it out 

to see what everyone else has submitted: World Community Grid - Team


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2007)

Proxies are useless to me. The network team in charge of the pipe in and out of the building have been compiling and blocking a list of proxy servers for some time now. They are really good at it, too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> Proxies are useless to me. The network team in charge of the pipe in and out of the building have been compiling and blocking a list of proxy servers for some time now. They are really good at it, too.


aww  oh well


----------



## Thomas (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm in, guys.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

high-eye said:


> I'm in, guys.


Cool man!


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## cadenhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe there is only 11 team members here. 

And a big  for me having the second most returns, but in 3rd place as far as points.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 15, 2007)

Weird. Just last night I was half considering bumping this thread and asking if it might be stickyworthy.

I have first in both categories!  Although my points to time running ratio probably isn't very good at all.


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess our good friend Kagami has a better computron than I as I read up on the points system and that would be the only way he would have more points than me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, he had a pretty good lead on me for a while. I guess he stopped using it or something.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 23, 2008)

Is anyone else still running this?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 23, 2008)

This seems a little... suspicious or something. 

Maybe I'm just paranoid...


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 23, 2008)

fags!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## cadenhead (Feb 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 23, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Is anyone else still running this?



I am, but my laptop's processor isn't that great so it takes me a while to get tasks done.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm still in as well, I just don't use the machine much that runs the client.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> This seems a little... suspicious or something.
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid...



You are. It's fine. I said as much like 12 times in the first post. Please keep your misinformation out of this thread like I asked. Thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2008)

btw if you have a multiprocessor or more-than-one core system, use the BOINC client, I think the united devices one only runs uniprocessor.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, the new client needs to be installed before (iirc) June 30, the old one will stop working at that time. The new one running as a service is super nice.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2008)

I leave my comp up and running a lot of the time with just the screen off... I should probably do this.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I leave my comp up and running a lot of the time with just the screen off... I should probably do this.


----------



## Berger (Feb 23, 2008)

I need to fire up my extra laptop again so I can get my points rolling again


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, so people didn't stop using it, I'm just an amazing and awesome point generating machine!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have it running  oh well...I've thought about putting it back on, but right now I just have folding going although the team I fold for now has kind of died


----------



## JBroll (Feb 24, 2008)

Bloody hell, x86 only? I'll install a 32-bit OS on this thing sometime soon, but it's not like x64 is only run by five people in their grandmothers' basements... oh well. Hope they get enough out of it to not have to worry all that much...

Jeff


----------



## Thomas (Feb 27, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Bloody hell, x86 only? I'll install a 32-bit OS on this thing sometime soon, but it's not like x64 is only run by five people in their grandmothers' basements... oh well. Hope they get enough out of it to not have to worry all that much...
> 
> Jeff


It should work on your x86_64 OS provided that you have the required 32-bit libraries installed on your system.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 27, 2008)

Gyaarh, that's what almost broke my Ubuntu installation... but I'll try.

Jeff


----------



## settite (Oct 5, 2008)

I will just say I am kicing all of your asses hardcore! Step it up


----------

